# Mes icones clignotent sur mon bureau



## nicopat (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
hier en allumant mon imac g5 qui a 4ans, tous mes icones sur mon bureau se sont mis à clignoter et je ne peux plus avoir acces à mes dossiers. 
de plus j'ai essayé de repararer mon dd depuis le dvd d'instal mais il n'y arrive pas 
message *La tache sous-jacente à signalé un echec à la fermeture *
*j'ai essayé aussi option +pomme+r+p mais rien non plus *
*j'ai toujours mes icones qui clignotent sur mon bureau *
*et je ne peux plus m'en servir*
pouvez vous m'aider d'avance merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

arrête le à l'arrache


----------



## nicopat (28 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> arrête le à l'arrache


merci mais je fais comment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

Tu mets le DVD d'install
Tu arrêtes l'ordi en appuyant quelques secondes sur le bouton de mise en route
Tu redémarres en tenant la touche C
tu répares les autorisations
tu relances l'ordi


----------



## nicopat (28 Novembre 2008)

je l'ai dejà fait pour reparer le dd et les autorisations mais sans succes......


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

tu n'as pas réussi à redémarrer l'ordi avec le DVD?
C'est pour ça que je te dis qu'il faut l'éteindre avec le bouton, pas par le menu.


----------



## nicopat (28 Novembre 2008)

si avec le dvd je peux l'arreter avec le bouton aussi 
et les repartions je les ai faites depuis le dvd


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

:mouais:

en gros, c'est ton Finder qui merde.
Bon.
Ca clignote dès que tu l'allumes et que le démarrage se termine ou ça prend comme ça d'un coup?


----------



## nicopat (28 Novembre 2008)

des que les icones apparaissent sur le bureau au demarrage
ça ressemble un peu comme si le bureau se rafraichissait en permanence


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2008)

question bête: si tu débranches ton clavier, ça continue?


----------

